# Ubisoft CEO: Cloud gaming will replace consoles after the next generation



## HowHardCanItBe

> Better start saving up for that PlayStation 5, Xbox Two, or Nintendo Swatch (that last follow-up name idea is a freebie, by the way). That generation of consoles might be the last one ever, according to Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot. After that, he predicts cheap local boxes could provide easier access to ever-evolving high-end gaming streamed to the masses from cloud-based servers.
> 
> "I think we will see another generation, but there is a good chance that step-by-step we will see less and less hardware," Guillemot said in a recent interview with Variety. "With time, I think streaming will become more accessible to many players and make it not necessary to have big hardware at home. There will be one more console generation and then after that, we will be streaming, all of us."


https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018...l-replace-consoles-after-the-next-generation/

Looks like we know where Ubisoft and the industry is moving towards come 5-10 years. I am not really comfortable having a centralized gaming/subscription based platform because they can pull the game at anytime. Netflix/Hulu and every streaming service does that.


----------



## starliner

Gaming as a service: how to milk your customers.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

starliner said:


> Gaming as a service: how to milk your customers.


This.

I personally dont think cloud gaming will take over due to how inconsistent internet speeds are around the world currently i dont think 5-10 years is enough time for the much needed improvements to be made. Plus, they would have serious issues with pricing and everything, things like PSNow just flat out sucks!


----------



## Profiled

its a ad for Geforce Now.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

HowHardCanItBe said:


> https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018...l-replace-consoles-after-the-next-generation/
> 
> Looks like we know where Ubisoft and the industry is moving towards come 5-10 years. I am not really comfortable having a centralized gaming/subscription based platform because they can pull the game at anytime. Netflix/Hulu and every streaming service does that.


I think for a majority of users, this business model makes sense. Not every gamer out there values having a collection of games. In most cases, they probably lose interest after 5 - 10 hours. If Ubisoft can capitalize on a subscription based model, that doesn't introduce lag, then it will be a win-win. 

However, just because this model is in place doesn't mean the traditional model can't coexist beside it. I.e. just like you can still buy Blu-rays for all your movies.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Several issues with this. The biggest for me would be how many subscriptions will I end up with? Will I just need to subscribe to Playstation or Xbox? Or will it be a base price for most games on Xbox and Playstation and then a premium upcharge from devs like Ubisoft and EA? Or will it be I have to subscribe to EA to play their games, Ubisoft to play theirs, etc...


----------



## BehindTimes

Will this mean FPSs become unplayable? They're already bad enough with TV input lag and controller input lag. Throw in cloud gaming, and it will feel like gaming on a dial up modem again.


----------



## Nineball_Seraph

This will make certain games unplayable because of lag, it will add a much more expensive subscription service, and you have no ownership of anything you have. Lets not forget that should these servers/services get "too old" they will just "turn the servers off" and poof no more going back 20 years from now and enjoying your games. The only what this would be close to exceptable is if the sub is super cheap AND all future cloud systems offer 100% backwards compatibility with previous gen cloud systems. Otherwise you will be throwing money away. But we all know that isn't going to happen because "Gaming as a Service".

What else?

Network load will go through the roof, meaning ISP will either start charging tons more or offer "gaming" packages while throttling non-gaming packages.


----------



## haanuman

Nah Nah Nah! With offline games we would still need to download it and yet their servers would go haywire, please don't do this!


----------



## tupro234

I also think like you, with huge growth and satellite internet, cloud gaming will be the trend


----------

